# DVE - Digital Video Essentials - HD-DVD



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

DVE - Digital Video Essentials in HD DVD will be released November 30.

List Price: $34.95
Buy New: $23.88
You Save: $11.07 (32%)

1080p and 720p !!!

I think this is good news for the HD fans.

Description: 

Originally created in High Definition, Digital Video Essentials is now coming to you in High DEfinition on HD DVD in both 1080p and 720p. As audiences turn to High Definition home theaters it becomes increassingly important to have the tools and the demonstration materials needed to optimize the quality and capability of the display. Developed by A/V legend Joe Kane, Digital Video Essentials offers and entire range of audio and video test signals for the all-inmportant home system tune-up. These test tracks can make the difference between an artificial-looking picture and poor sound and the amazing presentation quality and realisim you can only get from an HD DVD.

HD DVD/Standard DVD Combo Disc
Both SD and HD versions of DVE in one package
The calibration tool for HD home theaters
Includes one year free membership to online support community
Future-ready for downloadable advanced content
Dolby Digital Plus and Dolby True HD Calibration content
Color filters for checking decoding
Wide Screen 16x9 in SD and HD
Audio-Dolby Digial 2.0 Surround Sound


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This has been delayed for unknown reasons.

One source says 12/5/06 and another 1/30/07. :dontknow:


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

The authoring was still not finished as of last week.They are trying some new things with HDi and working closely with Microsoft as far as I understand.

Bob


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey guys I'd like to subscribe to this thread - this looks like a good disc to have!


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

If I have the SD DVE, do I need the HD DVE?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I got this and haven't used it and I'm not sure if it's really needed either. :huh:

According to the contents, it's appears it might be helpful if you wanted to calibrate with those features.


----------

